# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  مشکل در نمایش فایلهای گرافیکی مانند bmp یا jpg روی LCD با استفاده از emwin

## asqarkz

با سلام
من از محیط keil برای برنامه نویسی میکروی STM32F429IGtx استفاده میکنم و به LCD وصلش کردم. برای نمایش فایل jpg از مثال segger.com کمک گرفتم. توی مثالش، فایل windows.h رو include کرده که مجبور شدم از اینترنت دانلود کنم و اون هم خودش فایلهای دیگه ای رو include کرده مثل conio.h که اونها رو هم دانلود کردم ولی ظاهرا فایلها درست نیستند و تعداد زیادی خطا در هنگام کامپایل نمایش میده. لطفا اگر با مورد مشابه کار کرده اید راهنمایی کنید یا اگر لینکی برای دانلود فایلهای مذکور وجود داره، برام بفرستین.
با تشکر

----------

